# ephedrine and alcohol?



## nR_Kris (May 26, 2004)

can u drink alcohol while using ephedrine? any bad efects mixing these two things?


----------



## brodus (May 26, 2004)

It depends how much alcohol and ephedrine you are talking.

For the long-term, it's certainly not something you'd want to do very often.  I think with the speedball-type effect you could cause some harm. 

On the other hand, I've drank many times after taking a low dose of ephedrine earlier in the day, with no ill effects.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, I guess it depends on how much of each you are consuming.  I'm pretty sure that you could really mess up your body if you were drinking Red Bull and Vodka drinks...

I wouldn't dare even try consuming alcohol and ephedrine at the same time...I just wouldn't want to take the risk.


----------



## plouffe (May 27, 2004)

I've done it once, I took 3 stackers to stay up one night then I found some booz. The next morning I feel dizzy as hell, and like shit.


----------



## Vieope (May 27, 2004)

_Like everybody said, how much you are taking in is the problem. I just read some stories about people blacking out due to a high dose of ephedrine and alcohol.  Why not stay away from alcohol for a while ?  _


----------



## nR_Kris (May 27, 2004)

ok thnx alot =)


----------

